# Instant relief with Ciprofloxacin



## Brad Soltani Arabshahi

Short but thorough:

*3 years ago*

Symptoms:


Abdominal pain and cramping to the point that I'd cry in tears
Usual antiacid/IBS prescription - ineffective
ACCIDENTALLY treated with Ciprofloxacin
My doctor's guess: Maybe it was Diverticulitis

4 months later: All symptoms are back

Started my own treatment:


On Cipro again
Tried drinking and enema of H2O2 (Be very careful: Wrong protocol = death or cancer)
Tried Colon Hydrotherapy (not that effective)
Tried supplementation of Probiotics, enzymes,omega3, vitamin C, fiber and garlic (Not effective)
Tried losing weight (40 pounds) - very effective = IBS gone for 2 years

*1 month ago:*


IBS came back with all the above symptoms
Tried "Trikatu" powder after each meal + "Triphala churna" before bed - Excellent remedy to ease pain but not so much for bloating - Instant pain relief
On Cipro - Bloating is gone within "1 day"!!??

*Why am I here?*


Is it normal to get relief from Ciprofloxacin so fast? What does it mean?
Is it going to come back? If yes, why and how can I prevent it. [I know there must be a way, because, IT TOOK 2 FREAKING YEARS FOR THE DISEASE TO COME BACK, 2 YEARS!!!! the body must have ways to manage. BUT HOW??
I do not believe in any relationship between IBS and being a good boy (Cognitive Behavioral Therapy) or filling your intestines with GM probiotics.

Anyone?

Cheers


----------



## CanadianGuy

I had an unrelated infection in my lip last year and if I'm not mistaken the doctor gave me 2 week course of cipro for it and not only did the infection in my lip go down but I felt better for a few months afterwards until another doctor wanted me to start taking the PPI Tecta and then within a week the symptoms came back...

This is what has brought me to where I am now, trying Rifaximin and Nystatin for 10-days to see if it does anything for me.


----------



## Brad Soltani Arabshahi

CanadianGuy, please keep us updated on Rifaximin. Cheers. (But really, why would antibiotics work so fast?!)


----------



## CanadianGuy

Yeah. If I remember correctly I was actually on a 2 week course of antibiotics, (I think it was cipro), December 2013. I remember after 1 week my swollen and infected lip (this infection mysteriously happened without cause a month after beginning Tecta) wasn't healed yet so they gave me another week worth. My IBS cooled off, but I can't say I was completely cured, I was just able to go through days and not spend the entire day thinking about it. I was told to go off of the Tecta in early January.

Then in April 2014 a doctor put me back on the Tecta PPI ONLY so that they could do a scope and see if Tecta reduced eosinophils in my esophagus that they found in October (the reason for putting me on the PPI in the first place). At the time I remember thinking why the heck do I need the PPI if I'm feeling fine right now, but I understood the doctor's logic and that he was looking to see if the PPI resulted in a better follow up endoscopy result. Within a week I was flared right up with all of the worst IBS symptoms. Worse yet the gastroenterologist decided not to do a scope so it was all for nothing! So I quit the Tecta in June, but I've been feeling just as crappy ever since.

Here's my thread that I'm updating with my rifaximin experience as I go along.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/189537-my-story-finally-going-to-try-rifaximin-how-do-i-make-the-most-of-it/


----------



## Brad Soltani Arabshahi

Actually, I was symptom FREE for over 2 years. Absolutely IBS free. But with all the enemas. colon hyrdotherapy, H2O2 drinking, diet change, weightloss, exercise, etc, I'm not sure which one is actually more effective than the other. I will repeat them if I have to. 2 years is a good long break I think.


----------



## CanadianGuy

I'm thinking that the colon hydrotherapy doesn't have much at all if any effect on the small intestine or SIBO, but I wonder what the impact of hydrotherapy is on the bacteria in the colon itself. I've wondered about this because I know that there is a business known for providing colon hydrotherapy in my area and I've thought about it trying it in the past.

One of my doctors explained to me that it's only a short period of time before the colon repopulates with bacteria. I cant remember exactly how long he said it takes but I think it it was just a matter of hours or maybe it was less than an hour. I wonder what effect hydrotherapy has on this. I've also had my appendix removed in 2005 (a few years after the IBS-C began for me) so I wonder what effect this would have as well since it apparently acts as a reservoir to repopulate the bowel with bacteria.

I've also been wondering if hydrotherapists ever use probiotics in the water, or other ways of not just cleansing out the bowel with water but actually introducing these beneficial bifido type bacteria to the large bowel without having to send them through the small intestine via the oral route.


----------



## Brad Soltani Arabshahi

OK, Cipro worked for a couple of weeks. It came back. Tried something else:

Here is what I did: (It stops all my symptoms in a week, but it didn't cure me)

I purchased 2 packs of empty capsules. 100 Ct normal OO capsules and 100 enterically coated capsules.

I also purchased Wild Oregano Oil (%80 carvacrol) and Peppermint oil (now)

I filled each capsule with 6 drops of oregano oil and 3 drops of peppermint oil. Took the enteric coated cap around 20-30 min before meals. and normal caps RIGHT before meal. (This is way more than the recommendation but I also take additional caps right before snacks)

No pops, no probiotics, no enzymes.

It helped. Now I'm on Rifaximin (Zaxine 550 x2) my doc wasn't convinced that I need 3/day.

It seems to be working fine, except I'm freaked out it might be temporary.


----------



## Mklinefelter

I don't think Antibiotics have anything to do with treating IBS. How do you know? The only way that I know that my IBS is kicking in is because of the odor and I CAN'T smell it!!!!!!!!!! I only know from the facial expressions and being made fun of by an enormous amount of people making fun.


----------



## Brad Soltani Arabshahi

Mklinefelter

Here is what you probably don't know:

SIBO is a common cause of IBS. In fact, it is involved in over half of the cases of IBS and was present in as high as 84% in a study using breath testing as the diagnostic marker.

(More: http://ndnr.com/gastrointestinal/small-intestine-bacterial-overgrowth-2/%C2 )

Also, there are multiple cases where IBS was caused by candida and yeast.

Many of the antibiotic, anti-fungi and anti-viral properties [especially herbal] address these causes. Nowadays, Refaximin is gaining popularity for its efficacy in stopping IBS symptoms.

IBS, if caused by bacteria or fungi, can be treated with anti-microbial agents. (I suggest SIBOinfo.com as a starting point, though, please don't take my word for it. You must do your own research. I don't want to be a lobbyist for a supplement company)

All I have to say is this: Combination of peppermint oil and oregano oil (I made them myself) in empty gelatin capsules "size OO" helped me a lot. Now, I can say I've got good results from Zaxine too.

One thing to say: Nothing works if I don't limit my dairy intake or don't walk/jug at least 45 minutes a day. (preferably walk after lunch and jug a little after dinner. Helps with motility)

I wish you luck. It won't work for all.

Cheers


----------

